# F.A.W.7 US Navy, Dunkeswell Air Base, Devon - March 09



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

Originally planned to be a Fighter Command then a Coastal Command, Dunkeswell was transferred for use by American units and was the only base used by the US Navy on UK land. Their Anti-Submarine Unit played a vital role in the 'Battle of the Atlantic, operating against German U-Boats in order to keep the supply line open between the USA and Great Britain. 181 USN airmen were killed in action, including Joseph Kennedy, the elder brother of the late President JFK.

Squadrons Stationed:

4th Anti-Submarine Squadron. 479th Anti-Submarine Group. Aug - Sept 1943
6th Anti-Submarine Squadron. 479th Anti-Submarine Group. Aug - Sept 1943
19th Anti-Submarine Squadron. 479th Anti-Submarine Group. Aug - Sept 1943
22nd Anti-Submarine Squadron. 479th Anti-Submarine Group. Aug - Sept 1943

VB-103 Fleet Air Wing 7. United States Navy. Sept 1943 - July 1945
VB-105 Fleet Air Wing 7. United States Navy. Sept 1943 - July 1945
VB-110 Fleet Air Wing 7. United States Navy. Sept 1943 - July 1945

16 Ferry Unit. RAF Transpert Command. Aug 1945 - April 1946

VB-103 was the first USN unit to train with the RAF, followed by the other units, and were equipped with Liberators then PB4Y-1 Privateers on Anti-Submarine patrols.

Some of the remaining buildings were prefabricated in America and shipped over and put together here. 

*Ground Crew:* herts digger, ricasso and Foxylady. 












After checking in at the Flight Centre our first stop was the Control Tower site.

No Entry. 






*The Control Tower.*





















The purpose of the two buildings near-by is a little hard to fathom, as according to the 1944 dated map there were several buildings clustered together. However, I think they were the radar workshops and stores. There is also an area were huts once stood on piles.

*Radar Workshops and Stores.*






*Site Area of the Crash Crew Stand-By Hut.*






*T2 Hangars.*











The other side of the second hangar.






*Squadron Office.*











*Flight Office.*






More coming up in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

This is used by South West WW2 Heritage and also has a portable control room outside.











*Mech. & Eng. Plinth.*






*Parachute Store.*






*Station Armoury.*






*Crew rest & Locker Room.*











Original Windows from a partially demolished block.






*M.T. Bays.*






*M.T. Workshops.*






*Gas Clothing & Respirator Stores.*






*Petrol Installation M.T.*






*Photographic Block.*






*Tecnical Latrines, Bombing Teacher and Link Trainer Blocks.*











*Equipment Store.*






After the site we went into the museum and spent a fair bit of time in there. Only a small place but absolutely chock full of interesting artifacts and hundreds of photos. Very well worth visiting.

Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice one Foxy -PROPER JOB!! 

A lovely variety of buildings. Thanks for the effort in labelling-up what each of these buildings were used for.
The Nissan Huts are in good shape. Is a lot of it due to be demo'd -going by the windows from a building already razed?


----------



## ricasso (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow! I didnt realise Foxy got so many shots, well done kid! any way heres my two pennies worth 

Pyro shed











couple of odds and sods I found on a tip behind the pyro shed
















inside the same shed, full of crap but note the glider canopy
















a couple of hangers that as foxy pointed out to me dont appear on the official maps but with hindsight I would guess that they have been moved here from other parts of the airfield
















couple of old railway wagon bodys found on part of the technical site


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

Big, big apologies for the lack of history. I was ready to post and was just typing the history when my computer decided it didn't want to play anymore! I just managed to post the thread before it threw a complete wobbly and I had to restart it. 
I'll make some additions and edit mistakes (just noticed a wrong pic) in a bit...need coffee first! Ta.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks for the effort in labelling-up what each of these buildings were used for.
> The Nissan Huts are in good shape. Is a lot of it due to be demo'd -going by the windows from a building already razed?



Cheers, Lb. I must admit that labelling the buildings was a real headache. I used copies of original maps from the RAF Museum and they're not easy to read...tiny, tiny numbers besides buildings that aren't always easy to identify as buildings and pathways have changed, plus new buildings amongst them, etc. That has got to have been the most difficult report I've ever put together! Phew! 
Most of the original buildings are used as workshops as the technical site is now an industrial estate. I'm not sure of what will happen to them...I guess that some are being replaced by new-build workshops as and when.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 8, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Nice one Foxy -PROPER JOB!!
> 
> A lovely variety of buildings. Thanks for the effort in labelling-up what each of these buildings were used for.
> The Nissan Huts are in good shape. Is a lot of it due to be demo'd -going by the windows from a building already razed?



Pretty much all the huts and sheds on the technical site were occupied by small business's and thats got to be good for the future of the site


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Wow! I didnt realise Foxy got so many shots, well done kid!



Cheers ricasso.  About 96 altogether. Not as many as some of you digital guys but I did scan them all!!!  I tried not to post too many though! 
Thanks for your pics, mate. They're great. Love the bits and pieces you found behind the pyro store. The hangars being moved makes sense too, as I noticed some were missing from elsewhere when I was pouring over the maps.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 8, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers ricasso.  About 96 altogether. Not as many as some of you digital guys but I did scan them all!!!  I tried not to post too many though!
> Thanks for your pics, mate. They're great. Love the bits and pieces you found behind the pyro store. The hangars being moved makes sense too, as I noticed some were missing from elsewhere when I was pouring over the maps.



just a moment of inspiration after a couple of bottles of Merrydown!


----------



## Neosea (Mar 8, 2009)

That's a cool explore guys, looks like another good day.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheers Neo.  Twas a very long day but well worth it! I've never seen so many original buildings on one site before and only posted about half of the ones I had pics for. There were so many buildings that we could see behind the others and couldn't get to plus bomb stores in the distance. A truly fantastic site!


----------



## ricasso (Mar 8, 2009)

Neosea said:


> That's a cool explore guys, looks like another good day.



currently drawing up plans to conclude the ' trilogy'


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

ricasso said:


> currently drawing up plans to conclude the ' trilogy'



Thanks for the reminder, ricasso. I'll email an order for the map copies now before I forget again!


----------



## spikey (Mar 8, 2009)

nice Site guy and girls liking the pics


----------



## ricasso (Mar 9, 2009)

spikey said:


> nice Site guy and girls liking the pics



err... thats 'girl and guys'  thanks anyway


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 9, 2009)

*History has now been added at the beginning of the first post.*

I've also substituted a wrong pic for the right one (photographic Block) and a couple of other mistakes rectified.
Sorry about the delay. Tis hopefully okay now. 
Phew!


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 9, 2009)

i want me one of them portable control rooms 

and i spy a piper J3 cub in the hangar




and yet more Devon potential for when im down there whooop


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 9, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> i want me one of them portable control rooms
> 
> and i spy a piper J3 cub in the hangar



Mr Sam, you'd love it as there were loads of planes all over the place. It's a private airfield plus there's a parachute jumping business and glider club...helicopters and hang glider thingies (those motorised babies...dunno what they're called)...there was hardly a patch of clear sky!!! 



Mr Sam said:


> and yet more Devon potential for when im down there whooop



If you want any info, map copies, etc, of Dunkeswell and/or Upottery, just give me a shout! We're planning to do the third airfield in the area in a few weeks time. If you'd like to, you're welcome to join us. Let me know and we can fit around you if poss.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Epic post!! Thanks for the pics.
Lovely selection there, something for everyone too!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheers Scrub. 
I was reading earlier that there was a hospital on site too, but I don't know if the building for that still survives. There's so much that we left out of the thread as it is, and even more that we didn't get to see! 
Thanks again.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 10, 2009)

As Foxy said, there is so much to see there, I would suggest you would need two very long days to document it all, still, any excuse for one of Foxys cups of tea


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Mar 11, 2009)

That looks pretty impressive! I bet it was a real hive of activity during the war.

Haha, I wonder how often servicemen would stroll around idly whistling "Hitler Has Only Got One..." well, you know the rest


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2009)

evilbill-agqx said:


> That looks pretty impressive! I bet it was a real hive of activity during the war.
> 
> Haha, I wonder how often servicemen would stroll around idly whistling "Hitler Has Only Got One..." well, you know the rest





We were talking about that when over at the control tower...how quiet it is now compared to what it must have been like! But, whilst on the technical site, we were near to the live airfield and could hear the sound of aircraft all the time. It really added to the atmosphere.


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good job people - a really interesting site with good pictures. Talking about airfields that were hives of activity during WW2, I must go home and get my pictures of RAF Kenley up!!!


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 13, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Mr Sam, you'd love it as there were loads of planes all over the place. It's a private airfield plus there's a parachute jumping business and glider club...helicopters and hang glider thingies (those motorised babies...dunno what they're called)...there was hardly a patch of clear sky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you want any info, map copies, etc, of Dunkeswell and/or Upottery, just give me a shout! We're planning to do the third airfield in the area in a few weeks time. If you'd like to, you're welcome to join us. Let me know and we can fit around you if poss.



yes you right there is a parachute club at Dunkswell with a active airfield If memory serves right think they did some helicopter jumps last year but they are the only place in the UK to use a King air very fast plane to altitude never visited but like the pictures


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2009)

godzilla73 said:


> ... I must go home and get my pictures of RAF Kenley up!!!



Look forward to seeing those. 



Pincheck said:


> yes you right there is a parachute club at Dunkswell with a active airfield...



That's why we had to report to the Flight Centre, as part of the perimeter track to the WW2 Control Tower is partially across one of the runways.  

Cheers, guys. Your comments appreciated.


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Great place & pics, looks great old base to visit. I'm wondering if the Liberator crash site on the moor, was one of the aircraft based here.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> ...I'm wondering if the Liberator crash site on the moor, was one of the aircraft based here.



I just had a quick look in a book I've got 'Devon Aerodromes in Old Photographs', but couldn't find any reference to it. There are some pics of crashes and forced landings in the book, though. Including two spectacular forced landings on beaches...one at Woolacombe and the other at Torquay! 
I also came across a pic of one of the Dunkeswell hangars in use during the war, which I might scan and post in a bit.
Cheers for your comments, Badoosh.


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Please try & post the pic of the hangars in use Foxy, i'd like to see that  . Just had a brief look into some archives & there were 2 Liberators from Dunkeswell crashed on the moor, one of which was recovered, so the propeller memorial could be from that. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> ...there were 2 Liberators from Dunkeswell crashed on the moor, one of which was recovered, so the propeller memorial could be from that...



Wow, it really makes you think, doesn't it! Just being there and reading the plaque on the memorial puts the shivers up your back...even more so now it could have come from a crashed plane. Thanks for the info, Badoosh. 

I've scanned a few from the book. Enjoy! 
I like the nose inscription on the last airplane!


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 23, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I've scanned a few from the book. Enjoy!
> I like the nose inscription on the last airplane!



Great stuff Foxy, thanks for posting the pics. Now i wonder why you like that nose inscription...


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Now i wonder why you like that nose inscription...





Found a couple more pics. Not very good ones, but it all adds to the history.


----------



## jonney (Mar 24, 2009)

Again another great post Foxy. Your knowlege astounds me...


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks jonney. 
I can't take all the credit though! WW2 maps from the RAF Museum provided the info on the whereabouts of the buildings and what they were designated for, and the history was gleaned from the Dunkeswell Museum's website and other sources. Ricasso pointed out and explained to us the usage of the Bomb Teacher and various people who worked on site told us about the Parachute Store and other useful info.
It is amazing what you pick up when you're interested in something, though! I knew nothing about WW2 defences two years ago, and now it's quite an obsession...still much to learn though! 
Cheers.


----------



## jonney (Mar 24, 2009)

I know what you mean I think education is wasted on the young. I wasn't interested in history at school (kings and queens, dates etc.) and didn't want to know. But now i've got older (no I'm not anchient as the wife would have people think) I've found a passion for the past, especially the wars and what was left behind.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2009)

jonney said:


> I wasn't interested in history at school (kings and queens, dates etc.) and didn't want to know...



Me neither!  Love it now.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh, and I forgot to say that this was very much a group effort. If it wasn't for ricasso and herts digger I would never have been able to visit this and Upottery airfields...thanks for the driving herts, and the delicious eggs from your hens.  A fantastic day with great company and much hilarity.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 24, 2009)

No problem mate, not long now till part three, 

oh,BTW, thanks for posting the period pics,it really helps to bring the base to " life" as it were


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2009)

ricasso said:


> ...oh,BTW, thanks for posting the period pics,it really helps to bring the base to " life" as it were



That's okay.  I would have put them at the start but everything went pear-shaped before posting, then I forgot them when I added the history.  I'll make sure I research the history first before we visit the third one...less of a panic then. 

I know what you mean, btw. Seeing the pics set in the places we'd visited was a real thrill.


----------



## Kaputnik (Mar 24, 2009)

good to see these pics, nicely done, you two. some of the buildings look identical to some at the former airbase at Wymeswold, Leicestershire, there is a gas clothing stores there still intact too, and a good few old 40's MOD buildings which, like some in your pics, are still in use today by small businesses. was there a water tower any where nearby still standing?
seeing those Liberator bomber pics reminds me of an Airfix model i made of one many years back!


----------



## ricasso (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Kaputnik, I think a lot of these airfield buildings were probably built to a government spec, i know what you mean about the water tower, didnt see one though, i think probably the best one would be the Braithwaite tower at RAF Southrop but to be honest , I think Dunkeswell has to be one of the most impressive airfields left, building wise, and as we've said before, we only saw part of it but what we did see was all the more understandable due to Foxys indepth research,well done that Lass!


----------

